# Mauviel Outlet sale, worth the trip?



## mille162 (Aug 4, 2015)

It appears Mauviel is having their annual sale Nov 6-7 in Delaware. Has anyone gone to it before, and what is the selection/prices really like? If quants are limited or prices that good, I'd do the early preview meals-on-wheels ticket. Mostly I'm interested in the Mauviel brand copper pots and pans, maybe a few of the stainless models as well.

https://www.mauvielusa.com/cookware-sale/Warehouse-Sale.html

I've only got one of their pans now (10.5" copper with bronze handle) but love it and wouldn't mind picking up a few more pieces and phasing out my AllClad pieces if the prices were right.


----------



## DamageInc (Aug 6, 2015)

I haven't been to an outlet sale, but I know that I have never been disappointed by any Mauviel copper product. I love my 2.5mm pans and pots and I use them every day. Their 1.5mm stuff is also good but in my opinion too thin for frying pans but fine for pots and casseroles.

I don't know if the sale would be worth going all the way from Miami to Delaware though. Gas prices might even out your savings.


----------



## mille162 (Aug 7, 2015)

DamageInc said:


> I haven't been to an outlet sale, but I know that I have never been disappointed by any Mauviel copper product. I love my 2.5mm pans and pots and I use them every day. Their 1.5mm stuff is also good but in my opinion too thin for frying pans but fine for pots and casseroles.
> 
> I don't know if the sale would be worth going all the way from Miami to Delaware though. Gas prices might even out your savings.



DamageInc, I'm actually in Philadelphia 1/2 time so I was thinking about arranging my schedule to be in that area (about 30 min away). I just hate going to these sales where it's 1 or 2 obscure things that are marked 10% off retail, and a total waste of time. Then again, I've been to sales in the A/V world there was single open box/return items being blown out at 90% off retail, so it maybe worth going.

BTW, love your screen name, I actually own "damageincorporated.com"! (but have been waiting for my next great business idea before launching it as an actual site)


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 7, 2015)

I had a gift card burning and I saw a sale on this new line of pots from Mauviel and SLT. Just picked up this 4.5 Q pot. I'm very impressed with the thickness, I haven't calipered it yet but its thicker than my AC D5. Looks like the perfect chowdah pot. 

http://www.surlatable.com/product/PRO-1261817/Mauviel+Mcollection+de+Cuisine+Fait+Tout+with+Lid


----------



## BlueWolf (Aug 7, 2015)

That sale is a little ways off, can't think that far ahead and might be too far away location wise anyhow for me.

Mauviel 2.5mm copper stuff is great, but like DamageInc. says don't bother with the 1.5mm thickness copper. You need at least 2mm, especially for stovetop use. Thickness doesn't matter as much on cookware you put in the oven, say a roaster, but now Mauviel is even marketing a tri-ply roaster which I believe is even thinner than the no longer available older roaster, which was just adequate for a roaster at 1.5mm. 1.5 mm thickness on stockpot is ok. I picked up a Mauviel M'Heritage 1.5mm 4.3 qt oval roaster, because that size fit easily on the hob and then could go in the oven. I was disappointed with thickness right out of the box and returned it.

Keep in mind on the 2.5 mm thickness copper cookware that it can get heavy, so watch getting bigger one handle pieces. Two handle bigger pieces are more manageable. 

Best copper stuff out right now is going to be Mauviel M'heritage 2.5mm , Matfer Bourgeat, and Falk. De Buyer Prima Matera is 2 mm and the only quality copper cookware that is induction compatible. All these lines are $$$ ,but since Mauviel is at more retailers your more likely to find a discount on the Mauviel.


----------



## BlueWolf (Aug 7, 2015)

I should say that was a oval casserole that I returned not really a roaster. With copper casseroles/stewpots/dutch ovens I think I would still want to go with the 2 mm min thickness.

@Mucho Bocho I think you did good with that SS Mauviel casserole/stewpot or whatever SLT is calling it. That's a good size with plenty of uses. I like Mauviel SS cookware. I think SLT's M'Collection is pretty much the same as the Mauviel M'cook line. I think you got a good deal on that.


----------

